# I'm new to the Forum



## Gary Krieger (Aug 7, 2015)

Hi Everyone,
I've just joined the Sailnet Forum and wanted to introduce myself. I started sailing seriously about 2 years ago, and purchased my boat last December. The boat spent 2 months on the hard in St. Petersburg, Fl getting refurbished, then another 2 months back in the water finishing the project. Now, I've sailed from St. Pete to Brunswick, GA. My plan is to cruise the east coast now through early December, then head to the Bahamas. Generally, I am a single-hander.
Looking forward to participating in the Forum.
Gary


----------



## Markwesti (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi Gary , good luck for your cruising plans . Bahamas nice ! If you you don't mind my asking why are you in LA ?


----------



## cwyckham (Jul 9, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## catlady (Oct 27, 2011)

Welcome aboard, Gary, and happy cruising!


----------

